# Why does my baitcaster keep cutting the line?



## Lil'Ranger

Frequently when I'm untangling a minor bird's nest I find broken line on my spool. It's like the line is cutting itself or something. Has anyone experienced this? Why does this happen?


----------



## Shortdrift

Lil'Ranger said:


> Frequently when I'm untangling a minor bird's nest I find broken line on my spool. It's like the line is cutting itself or something. Has anyone experienced this? Why does this happen?


Are you just starting to learn using a baitcaster and getting frequent bask lashes? What line and #test are you using? Line, especially lighter mono and fluro can be cut by the force created by a back lash "birds nest" or even excessive force used as you work on the mess. This is very much the same as line cutting itself with improper knots or when tightening an un-lubricated knot.


----------



## Lil'Ranger

I'm pretty experienced with baitcasters but occasionally get backlashes when I don't pay attention. I'm only using 10lb fluorocarbon so that might be why it cuts so easily. I have heard of spooling braid for a base and tying flourocarbon on as your casting line but it sounded like overkill. Would adding a heavier test help?


----------



## Joe.mahan

Where is it breaking? in the middle of the line or at the knot? Whats the reel?


----------



## Bucks4life

Hmmm... That's odd. I've never experienced that, and I get quite a few back lashes my self. Could it be a bad batch of line? Or maybe a nick in pole guide that weakens the line as you bring it in? Just some thoughts.

If you figure it out, post back and let us know.


----------



## papaperch

In addition to what Shortdrift said. Inspect your guides on your rod. A fractured or cracked line guide can raise havoc on your line.
I used to have the wife save her nylons and panty hose to check my rods. Sometimes the burrs or crack were so small. The only way to check was to make sure a piece of the nylons did not snag when passed thru guides. Side note : make sure you ask for ones she is done with. Trust me on this one.

I use braid on all my reels with mono leaders. While braid is more expensive up front. It lasts a loooooong time. It is certainly more economical than re-spooling with fresh mono at least once a year.

To me braid is not overkill just good sense. On my spinning reels I might lose some casting distance. But its other advantages far outweigh this.


----------



## Lil'Ranger

Great advice all around. I've had this happen on a couple of different reels so I'm going to check my guides as recommended. If the guides are cracked or damaged do you fix them or pitch the whole rod?


----------



## Shortdrift

Lil'Ranger said:


> I'm pretty experienced with baitcasters but occasionally get backlashes when I don't pay attention. I'm only using 10lb fluorocarbon so that might be why it cuts so easily. I have heard of spooling braid for a base and tying fluorocarbon on as your casting line but it sounded like overkill. Would adding a heavier test help?


I fish with 8,10,& 12# Seagaur Red Label and have had that happen on the 8# but not the 10 or 12. That its not to say it cannot but again, that depends on the force exerted as a friend does have it occur on 10# when he is making repeated long casts and gets frequent "professional over runs". I use 12# mono as a base and 125 yards of fluro which gives me a decent amount of line for tying and cutting off before I have to re-spool.


----------



## leeabu

Shortdrift said:


> I fish with 8,10,& 12# Seagaur Red Label and have had that happen on the 8# but not the 10 or 12. That its not to say it cannot but again, that depends on the force exerted as a friend does have it occur on 10# when he is making repeated long casts and gets frequent "professional over runs". I use 12# mono as a base and 125 yards of fluro which gives me a decent amount of line for tying and cutting off before I have to re-spool.


Smaller diameter lines can wedge between the spool and the frame of a baitcaster and nick or sever the line especially with heavier lures. This normally happens on a backlash. The manufacturer will normally specify a minimum line size for this reason.


----------



## grub_man

I've never experienced line breaking down in the spool. Is the line fresh, or old backing? If it's the backing that's breaking it may be old and degraded enough that it can easily be cut during a backlash. Otherwise, it's definitely time to check guides, and don't forget to check the guide on the level wind.

To check guides, use a Q-Tip and try to work up a few extra fuzzies. As you go around the guide, you will feel the cotton fibers catch on any cracks. With micro guides, you may need to remove most of the cotton fiber to get the swab to fit inside the ring.

If guides are damaged or missing their inserts all together, then you need to either replace them or replace the rod. A guide repair will typically cost between $5 and $10 plus the cost of the guide (and shipping charges if a suitable guide isn't in stock). Guides range in price from ~$1 to upwards of $40 for high end , with the most common guides typically running between $2 and $5. For a rod that you really like the repair is well worth it. A good rod is a good rod regardless of age. For a $15 big box store rod, you could easily replace the whole rod for the cost of a repair.


----------



## grub_man

leeabu,

That is a good point. I haven't had many of those issues after moving to low profile reels, but it certainly happened regularly as I learned on older Millionaires and Ambassadeurs.


----------



## Shortdrift

leeabu said:


> Smaller diameter lines can wedge between the spool and the frame of a baitcaster and nick or sever the line especially with heavier lures. This normally happens on a backlash. The manufacturer will normally specify a minimum line size for this reason.


Good point! I did have that problem with my older bait casters andt about it.
I recently replaced my old bait casters with Lews Speed Spools and looking at the spool to frame clearance it very close.


----------



## Bassbme

Concerning smaller diameter lines slipping between the spool and the body of the reel on a bait caster. It's something I've only seen happen when the tension knob is set extremely loose. When set extremely loose it allows some side to side movement of the spool. Usually tightening up the tension knob a bit will cure the problem. 

And has been alluded to ..... something like that happening is pretty much a thing of the past on all but the most inexpensive bait casters. 

As for the OP having problem with the line being cut on the spool. sounds like a kink in the line caused by either the back lash itself, or as Shortdrift mentioned, caused when trying to remove the back lash. 

Patience and observation play a big role in picking a back lash out fluorocarbon line. Also remember that when picking a back lash out, you're picking it out of dry line. Shortdrift's comparison to tightening an non lubricated knot is spot on. 

I


----------



## -C-IMP

Also check the line bushing in the level wind of the reel. I've seen reels that were missing
the line bushing.


----------



## kapposgd

The reason you are breaking your line is because you are using flourocarbon. When you cast sometimes does your line break sending you lure into space? Flourocarbon is made from glass, and when you backlash with it the line "shatters" for lack of a better term from the cracking caused by backlashing. Only way to prevent it with flouro is to not backlash. My best guess is that your line is breaking at one of these weak spots as you are fixing the birds nest. If the issue had to do with your gear and not the back lashing, you would be having this problem happen even if you weren't back lashing, and from your description it sounds like this is only happening on a backlash


----------



## pppatrick

this just happened to me last week. 

i was throwing a buzzbait that caught a cross wind and you know haha. it was in an area with a lot of timber so i was trying to rush the over run out to keep my bait from getting hung up. in trying to rush it out, i crimped and broke my line down the spool. completely user error in my case.


----------



## Lil'Ranger

The fluorocarbon "shattering" sounds exactly what is happening to me. Especially the lure flying into space scenario. Aside from just not getting backlashes anymore is there a solution? Different type of line? Different lb test?


----------



## kapposgd

To clarify what I said earlier flouro isn't made from glass, the line just has similar properties....try throwing mono for awhile and see what happens. A few years back I was having the prob of sending expensive jerkbaits a country mile, nowadays if I backlash on flouro that rod goes into the rod locker until I can put new line on


----------



## bstephenson1225

If your guides look good I recommend looking t throwing a co-polymer line if youre wanting a lighter line on your baitcaster. I run P-Line CX and havent had any problem with it. Same with the flouroclear from P line, less stretch than mono and less line memory. I hear Izor line is also an exceptional co=polymer but I haven't tried it yed so can't really comment on it.


----------



## gumbygold

My bait caster education has gone like this:

Use the best reel you can afford for better spool tensioners and magnets and spool up with superline/braid and tip with whatever leader the situation dictates (I usually use Fluoro).

When you get a reel you can really dial in for your specific bait weight and flying characteristics it can be amazingly smooth and long casting. The Superline is extremely supple and forgiving in my opinion.


----------



## Outlawbp

Shortdrift said:


> I fish with 8,10,& 12# Seagaur Red Label and have had that happen on the 8# but not the 10 or 12. That its not to say it cannot but again, that depends on the force exerted as a friend does have it occur on 10# when he is making repeated long casts and gets frequent "professional over runs". I use 12# mono as a base and 125 yards of fluro which gives me a decent amount of line for tying and cutting off before I have to re-spool.


I've never had it happen to me but it's happened 2 or 3 times to my 13 year old while using 15#redlabel all the poles are brand new and high dollar so I'm thinking it's burning itself by friction when it's backlash. Still trying to figure out other options but this is the logical one for me..


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Outlawbp said:


> I've never had it happen to me but it's happened 2 or 3 times to my 13 year old while using 15#redlabel all the poles are brand new and high dollar so I'm thinking it's burning itself by friction when it's backlash. Still trying to figure out other options but this is the logical one for me..


Welcome aboard as a new member. Just a heads up, check the dates on the threads. This one is from 2015.


----------



## JamesF

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Welcome aboard as a new member. Just a heads up, check the dates on the threads. This one is from 2015.


Hey! I'm the one that replies to those ancient threads. Welcome aboard!


----------

